# Ivanka Trump at Fortune's Most Powerful Women Summit in Washington D.C. on October 9, 2017 x 7



## Etzel (22 Feb. 2018)




----------



## qqq3 (27 Juni 2020)

Vielen Dank für dias Superweib !


----------

